# Looking for Stan Mayes



## The Dog (Jul 8, 2010)

Liverpool Retired Merhant Seafarers club is trying to make contact with old shipmate Stan Mayes. Can anyone help, Pat Moran chairman
(The Dog).


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Sorry to say that Stan Mayes crossed the bar last year.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=77586


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

I miss Stan. What a man !
38. Atlantic crossings in ww2 - and most in tankers.
Deserved a gallantry award !


----------



## Linda Gibson (Mayes) (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi… my dad is Les Mayes, Stan was his older brother, my uncle.
Dad also served during the war and known by many if uncles contacts.
Dad was 99 October and is in remarkable shape with vivid memories.


----------

